# recent swarm



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Like !!


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

An unusual presentation for a swarm. Was it hived?


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

That's really cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Very nice, I looked out my kitchen window and saw a swarm fly by. I shut off everything and ran. Well I'm old so I walked fast. But missed em. Keep us posted.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes I did get them into a hive. Here is another photo.
http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x222/berkshirebee/2013 Swarm call/IMGP8277.jpg


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice one BB!!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

So I checked them today, June 20th and they are making good progress drawing out the deep of foundation I gave them and there is brood in the lower box. Looking good.


----------

